# عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل



## preans_2007 (15 أبريل 2007)

فيرس اللعين copy.exe
انا كنت الصراحه نفسى اعرف الفيرس ده اتعمل ازى علشان الصراحه عجبنى جدا 
المهم انت كل ما تفتح الدريف تلقيه بيديك ارور لانه الدريف اتقلب اوتو رن علشان يشغل ملف copy.exe
وانت شلت الملف ده يبقى هو مش لقيه فبيديك الارور 
احنا بقى نشيل الوتو بلى بطريقه سهل جدا جدا 

*نزل الملف من هنا الاول*

فك الضغط من عليه اولا ببرنامج ون رير او ون زيب
هينزلك كده ملف صغير حوالى 1 كيلو بيت انسخه فى كل الدريفات مع العلم عند نسخه فى اى دريف هيديك رساله بيقولك انه فى واحده زيه فى الدريف قوله yes يعنى يشيل الموجود ويحط الجديد 
واعمل رى استارت وخلاص كده الدريفات هتفتح وهترتاح طبعا ولا تقولى افرمت ولا اى حاجه انا لما دخلى الفيرس ده فرمت الهارد كله شوفتو بقى الحل سهل ازى 

اى خدمه يا شباب الملف ده انا الى عامله اه بعد الرى استارت ممكن تمسح الملف عادى مش هياثر وبردو هيتفتح الدريفا عادى 

ياريت الردرو بعد التجربه 
ممكن تثبيت الموضوع علشان الناس كلها تستفاد
شكر __________________


----------



## The_Hero (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

سلام و نعمه الهنا المسيح 
الاخ العزيز . اولاً احب احيى مجهودك بس احب اوضح لك شويه نقط لسبب بسيط انى عانيت من الفيروس ده عندى فى الشعل فى اكتر 35 جهاز عندى عموماً
الفيروس ده بيعمل ملف اوتو رن عندك فى الدرايف فبالتالى لما بتفتح اى درايف عندك بيتفتح فى صفحه جديده و الفكره انه ان الدرايف هوا و بيتفتح بينشط الفيروس و لو حاولت تشيله باى نوع من الانتى فايروس المعروفه مش هينفع لانه ببساطه بيعمل نفس الملف تانى و اليى هوا الفيروس و هو Copy.EXE انت باليى انت عملته محلتش المشكله لان الفايروس بيكون لسه موجود 
بص الحل احسن انتى فايروس اشتغلت بيا اخوك Avast 4 Pro ليه بقى لانه فى ميزه انه بيعمل سكان فى البووت يعنى قبل ما تدخل على الويندوس فبالتالى الملف Copy.EXE بيكون غير نشط فيتحذف و ميرجعش
معلش سامحنى بس حبيت اوضح لك الفكره
سلام و نعمه


----------



## The_Hero (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

لعلمك كمان يفضل انك بعد ما تشيل الفايروس تنزل نسخه سيستم جديده لانه بيبهدل الدنيا 
:spor24: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yaka:


----------



## preans_2007 (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

طبعا شكر لردك الجميل بس اانا فعلا بعد ما شليت الفيرس واتاكدت انه اتشال من مكافى وبعد كده نزلت وندوز جديد لقيت الدريفات مش بتفتح فالملف ده الى  انا عمله الدريف اتفتح وعملت اسكان بالمكافى مطلعليش فيارس والمكافى كان معمله اب ديت يعنى هو المشكله انه بعد ما بيمسح الفيرس الى اسمه كوبى exe اساسا بيسب ملف مش بيقراء منه اى انتى فيرس انه فيرس علشان ملف عادى بيستخدمه فى الاسطوانات علشان تكون اوتو رن ده بقى بيتساب فى الدريف مش بيتشال وبيكون تقريبا مخفى  فالملف ده بينزل مكانه علشان يغيره الوتو رن ويقل الدريف عادى وممكن بعد كده تشيله فهمنى 
يعنى  انا بكلم  بعد ما شلت الفيرس 


> اه لو انت قصدك ان الى انتى فيرس بتاعك الى انت ذكره بيشيل الفيرس وبعد كده الدريفات بتفتح تانى علطول وبتفتح فى نفس الصفحه يبقى كده تمام  بس ممكن تدينى رابطه للبرنامج ده علشان استعمله



شكرات جدا جدا جدا لتعليقا


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

*الحقيقة انا منزل الكاسبرسكى

بس اعتقد ان كونك تحذف ملف الاوتو ران Autorun.inf

كافى للقضاء على تلك المشكلة

سلام ونعمة وشكرا على الموضوع والتفاعل*


----------



## preans_2007 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*



> > الحقيقة انا منزل الكاسبرسكى
> >
> > بس اعتقد ان كونك تحذف ملف الاوتو ران Autorun.inf
> >
> ...


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

*خطوات اظهار كل الملفات المخفية







هكذا الوضع الطبيعى وتكون الملفات مخفية






ولاظهارها يتم ازالة علامة الصح من الثلاث اختيارات كما هو موضح بالصورة






سلام ونعمة*


----------



## preans_2007 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

شكر اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى    شوفى انا الى كنت عايز افيد الناس الناس هى الى فدتنى 
طبعا ده موضوعكم اساسا مش موضوعى شكرا جدا جدا ليك انا كنت بعرف اظهر الملفات المخفيه العديه لكن المخفيه سستم اول مره اعرف انها ممكن تظهر من الوندوز شكر ليك 
وكده خلاص ممكن تتحل بطرقتك اننا نشيل الملف 
شكر 
thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2007)

*الشكر لك ولتفاعك معنا 

وانا الى مخطرش ببالى انى انسخ الملف فوق الملف الى بة المشكلة  الفيروس

دى برضة طريقة بسيطة وحلوة جدا

سلام ونعمة*

*واسمحلى ارفق الملف بمشاركتك الاولى تسهيلا للزوار*


----------



## preans_2007 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

اتفضل يباشا الموضوع اعتبره موضوعك 
وشكرا لك انا فعلا استفدت منك


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

*تم وانا كمان استفدت منك...

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## wael101 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

على فكرة المشكلة دى كانت عندى وهى مشكلة فعلا كبيرة علشان كدة انا  جيت ليكم بالحل ومن ما تتصب شغل البرنامج واختار مكان الفيرس فين او تحديد الكل وهى يعمل فحص وازالة كمان الرابط هنا ياريت كل واحد يحاول يرفع الملف فى  اكتر من موقع رفع مع تحياتى اخوكم الجديد فى المنتدى وائل
http://up1.m5zn.com/83b7024e72.rar.htm:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## wael101 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

عفوا الرابط هوhttp://up1.m5zn.com/83b7024e72.rar.htm


----------



## kamal_john (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك فيرس copy.exe وشلته والدريفات مش بتفتح.اليك الحل*

علي فكرة مش معني اني اغير ملف AutoRun او امسحه ان دا حل يشيل الفيرس:ranting:
الفيرس بيرجع تاني حتي لو مسحت الملف Copy.exe  لو  Autorun.inf 
لان الفيرس بيرجع تاني 
علي فكرة في ملف كمان بينزل من الملفات دي اسمه Install.exe 
الحل علشان تشيل الفيرس نهائيا هو بطريقتين 
الطريقة الاول انتي فايرس بيفتح من البووت ويعمل اسكان ويشيل الفيرس 
الطريقة الثانية من Group Policy Editor .... :t16:
يعني ايه بقي ... اعمل زي ما هقولك علشان توقف عمل الفيرس :yaka:
Start --> Run --> type [gpedit.msc]
then follow that tree
[User Configuration] 
[Administration Templates]
[System]
then you have to Select a setting from the right dialog ..
it's [Turn Off Autoplay]
douple click on it then you will see the Properties 
you will see three option 
1.Not Configured ... ودي في حالة الزيندز العادي مش مصاب بالفيرس
2. Enabled ... ودي بقي لما يكون الويندز مصاب بالفيرس
3. Disabled ... دا بقي الاختيار اللي هنختاره علشان نوقف عمل الفيرس **

بعد كل دا يبقي الفيرس اتوقف نشاطه يبقي لازم نشيله :scenic:
نشيله ازاي بقي دي عادي جدااا زي اي ملف يتشال .... 
اظهار الملفات المخفية زا ما اتعرض قبل كدا وبعدها Delete 

اتمني ان يكون الموضوع اتفهم ولو في اي مشكلة او اي حد عنده اي مشكلة يبعتلي علي طووول وانا بإذن ربنا احاول اساعده فيها ... 
ايميلي متسجل في profile بتاعي 

سلام بقي :smil16:


----------

